# DIY co2 delivery system



## RAR. (Jan 9, 2010)

hello to everyone, looking for some input or ideas how to build this diy system. We know we can use dry ice, that's just really not feasible for myself. Then we know we can use baking soda and vinegar to produce co2. There is one availabe that's a retail version but I like the diy method. First known is the baking soda, I will toss this idea out to someone who might have a answer. Can you compress baking soda under pressure to create a hard cube. If so then you could place you baking soda cube in the bottom of a 3 gallon bucket. The next part would be getting the vinegar to drip on to the harden cube of baking soda. The thing that came to mind would be mount some kind of tupper ware container to the underside of the bucket lid, and out the bottom of tupper ware container do a connector and a adjustable drip irrigation to drop the vinegar on to the baking soda to create the reaction to produce the co2. Now we have the containment and creation of co2, you would have to control the drips of vinegar to maybe 1 or 3 per hour. I also thought one might be able to use a medical IV bag to control the drips of vinegar a little more control. Now how would do we get the co2 out of the bucket to the plants. Well what comes to mind is use a air pump,find the intake on the air pump, create intake duct work down into the bucket and use the 1/4" tubbing to deliver the co2 to each plant. The air pump would probably have to be on a timmer, it's just a thrown together thought. Any inputs of design will be appreciated.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 9, 2010)

These types of CO2 set ups do very little to help with your yeilds.  If you want to benefit from CO2 you will need to go with a co2 generator, or the actual tank system...all of these other ways yeist and sugar, vinegar, and baking soda are a wsate of time and money, and do very little if anything for your yeild.  You will be much better off focusing your attention on ventilating your space, as long as you are bringing in plenty of co2 rich air to your plants and exhausting old stale air your plants will recieve all of the c02 that they require.

Without all the controls in place for co2 to be able to measure ppm's etc these systems are a waste of time, space and energy...I'm speaking from experience I have tried them all.


----------



## RAR. (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for your input. I do have plenty of input to exhaust air exchange i have no idea how to measure the co2 level. I will consider the lessons you learned a valuable learning experience. It was just acrazy idea I had. I will take your advice and drop the idea from my already clogged ideas within my brain cavity, LOL


----------



## DonJones (Jan 9, 2010)

RAR,

I haven't seen your name for a while.  How are you doing?

One of the most important reasons for not using CO2 supplementation that  legalize freedom didn't mention, is that *it can be dangerous or even fatal if used improperly and CO2 should only be used AFTER everything else is right dead on in your area and your techniques.  It is NOT a cure all for other things not being dead on.*

Used properly in the proper conditions it can be a great way to take that last step in maximizing your production.  At least that is what all of my advisers tell me.

Grewat smoking.


----------



## Hick (Jan 10, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> RAR,
> 
> I haven't seen your name for a while.  How are you doing?
> 
> ...


I agree with your co2 addition being employed only after 'everything' else is dialed in to optimal. ...but I'm also curious, just "how" many buckets with vinegar dripping on baking soda would it take, to produce enough co2 to reach a "toxic" level in say an "average" sized grow area???  for the sake of this conversation, let's call "average" a 3'X3' area 5' tall....


----------



## RAR. (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey don I'm doing good,I've just been sitting back taking all the vast amount of info you folks have dedicated to this passion. It's amazing the amount of info you can learn from this site awesome job to everyone. I'm a newbie as you can see from my info, "junior" LOL. Congrats Don with your med desp. Grow for those in need. Your heart is in the right place. I hope one day our blind sided poltician can see some light. But I'm not going into politics on this post. It disgusts me to see how many suffering people are forced to intake synthetic mess that are based on naturally occuring plants. It's all designed so the big pharmacy comp can get bigger. We all need to pay attention to a little corp called codex they are wanting to ban all minerals, vit, herbal stores and impose taxes upon those growing any organic herbs veggies etc.. Just google and keep a very watchful eye. My skill is still newbie by all means. I and ready to contribute when something significant happens. I took everyones advice and started with tom, peppers, I am running some kind of hydro which is basically a top feed drip emitters, a fogger with a flood and drain design to keep constant water flow in fogger a 14 gallon res. With 7 gals of gh 3 part solution. My site has 20 3" net pots and I just finished 4 dwc diy 5 gallon buckets to transplant because my growth is getting a little bunched up. I am running a 12 lamp t5 fixture with a out put of 600000 lumens of light that i can drop  right down onto the canopy for light penetration, so far the plants have not tried to stretch the are very short and bulky, I know there is alot of skeptism with flourous I just got a good deal on this fixture and wanted to try it. I have a 4x4 grow tent is my space.  I am almost ready to start the adventure into mj once I prove to myself I can bloom regular veggies. I still have to do more research with passing the drug test, it would be a random p test or more than likely a work injury that would prompt the test anyways, have to figure out how to pass within a hour of a injury. I look forward to the very near mj grow.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes, I was only advising that these systems Don't work, to save this member the headaches.  I didn't feel that I needed to go into any detail on the posotives and negatives of CO2, only that these ways of implementing them were useless.  Had he asked a question about the safety issues involved in setting up a usable system, I would have probably not replyied to the thread, as I have little to no experience in this field, even though many of my growing buddies do use CO2.


By the way I'm very interested in that light.  I hope that when you start your mj grow that you will do a grow journal along with it so we can see the light preform, seems like you are pushing enough lumens from the light.  I just ordered a t5 for my veg cabinet to replace a 400w that I just thought was overkill for my application.  I thought the 400 would be much better used in my flowering room with the 600w.  So I'm interested in the performance of the t5.


----------



## DonJones (Jan 10, 2010)

Hick,

Why don't you access the excellent reference materials here on the forum and elsewhere that I know you have access to and determine what is a toxic level, then answer your own question and share it with us?

*it can be dangerous or even fatal if used improperly* would seem self explanatory so I don't understand your question unless it is just to stir something up.  

I stand by my CAUTIONARY post because when you start reading in detail,  because all of the reputable sources on CO2 supplementation caution about the dangers of entering a CO2 supplemented room without proper clearing of the CO2 and replacement with a more O2 friendly atmosphere and about the risks of CO2 supplementation in occupied areas.

Personally, so long as someone knows the dangers involved I do NOT care what they introduce into their grow areas or their own bodies.  I do however have problems with allowing someone to embark on a potentially dangerous path without warning them.

It is in my opinion immoral.  My views of morality are my own and I'm not calling you or anyone else immoral, just explaining why I feel the need to advise people of the hazards as well as the possible benefits in a particular act.

I am more than a little curious why so many people here on the forum feel it is inappropriate to advise caution  in POTENTIALLY dangerous pursuits/situations and yet act almost paranoid about other things..

Great smoking to everyone and* everyone is always free to ignore any advice I offer.*


----------



## DonJones (Jan 10, 2010)

legalize freedom,

I don't think anyone was questioning your advice or why you gave it.  I found it to be very clear, both in the message and the motive behind it.  I thank you for sharing it with RAR and the other readers.  I gave up on trying to use the rep system to thank because it is always telling me to spread rep around even when I have thanked several people since the individual I'm trying to thank.  To me any system that tries to force readers to spread rep around makes it meaningless, because then it is no longer a reliable way to see how others have found the poster's creditability to be.  It turns it into a feel nice, stroke each other system rather than a system of rating the usefulness or a particular post.  But is is the system that the forum uses so that's the mods' call, not mine --but I don't have to use it.  On the other hand, if it works for the rest of you, then go right ahead and use it.

Thanks again legalize freedom.

Great smoking everyone.

editted for spelling and grammar by DonJones


----------



## greenfriend (Jan 12, 2010)

5000ppm co2 is harmful to animals and humans.  this is only possible with tanked co2 in a completely sealed room.  even with Co2 generators, 5000ppm is unattainable because o2 is required to burn the propane/natural gas, the generator will automatically shutoff when theres not enough o2 to burn.


----------



## Tater (Jan 12, 2010)

> the generator will automatically shutoff when theres not enough o2 to burn.



So will your consciousness.  A lack of O2 is just as dangerous as a toxic level of CO2.  Its not the toxic CO2 levels you need to worry about but CO2's ability to displace oxygen.

RAR one more thing you need to know about using CO2, it's best used in a sealed environment without a lot of air exchange.  Otherwise you vent beneficial CO2 out of the environment.  There are plenty of resources available on the net and this forum, google sealed room co2.  Do some research and you will quickly realize CO2 can be more hassle than its worth until you have the rest of this crazy growing thing we all do down pat.  Glad you got the enthusiasm though just direct it in a more productive area lol.


----------



## DonJones (Jan 13, 2010)

Here is what I found when I goggled "At what level is CO2 harmful to humans?"

*A guideline set forth by the American Society of Heating, Refrigerating and Air Conditioning Engineers (ASHRAE) for schools, offices, and areas where people spend extended periods of time indoors is 1000 ppm.* Wiki Anwers

Great smoking.


----------



## Hick (Jan 13, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> Hick,
> 
> Why don't you access the excellent reference materials here on the forum and elsewhere that I know you have access to and determine what is a toxic level, then answer your own question and share it with us?
> 
> ...


 Let's just say, it _*won't*_ be a concern with a bucket of baking soda...:rofl:...
There is nothing dangerous about that.. unless of course you were to seal your head in the bucket.
..and my question was not to "stir anything up", but to AGAIN reflect your real experience/knowledge... since it 'appeared' that you were once again, spouting some superior intellect or information. 



> The entire artical can be found HERE (hxxp://www.hempcultivation.com/420/showthread.php?p=544318#post544318)
> 
> CO2 Enrichment Guide
> In an attempt to educate myself (and provide a resource for the HC.com community), I have been researching and assembling what I hope is a comprehensive guide to CO2 enrichment. I felt like there was a lot of speculation out there, but no real definitive or empirical guide. So here it is!
> ...


----------



## Hick (Jan 13, 2010)

continued....


> Fermentation
> 
> It is widely known that CO2 is a byproduct of fermentation. CO2 is the gas found in bubbly beverages, such as champagne and beer. The same process that "carbonates" these beverages can be harnessed to create CO2 for a grow area. A pound of sugar will ferment into approx. 1/2 lb of ethyl alcohol and 1/2 lb of CO2. We've determined that we need 0.8 cu ft of CO2 for our 512 cu ft grow room (see above.) Then calculate the size container needed by dividing the size of the grow room by 32.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hick (Jan 13, 2010)

cont.....


> Breathing
> 
> The natural breathing of air by people is also a way to contribute carbon dioxide to an enclosed space. Some quick calculations show that one person breathing can actually provide a significant amount of CO2. Although the total lung capacity is approximately 7 liters, the natural tidal volume (each normal breath at resting) is about .5 liter (5000 cubic centimeters) per breath.
> 
> ...


----------



## DonJones (Jan 14, 2010)

Hick,

*Although CO2 is not a deadly gas, it's presence in an enclosed space can deplete the atmosphere of oxygen needed for human occupation, causing asphyxiation.* quoted form the next to the last paragraph of your post # 15

*it can be dangerous or even fatal if used improperly* quoted from my original post #4

The two sure seem to say the same thing to me.  

*but to AGAIN reflect your real experience/knowledge... since it 'appeared' that you were once again, spouting some superior intellect or information.* quoted from your post #13

It appears that maybe the problem isn't my real experience or superior intellectual knowledge, but your problem with my personality.

I'm sorry if I offend you, *but if offending you keeps one reader alive or well, then prepare to be offended.* 

As to my REAL EXPERIENCE, I live in an agricultural area where low, or even no, oxygen atmospheres are used commonly to store produce, primarily fruit and potatoes.  Every year we have EXPERIENCED, TRAINED AND CERTIFIED workers seriously injured or even killed by entering areas that have had oxygen levels reduced and replaced by various gases, one of which is CO2, even days after they have been reopened and supposedly flushed without verifying the O2 levels.  Not rarely are they found carrying air packs that they didn't use because they thought the O2 levels were okay.  Likewise, not infrequently do we read in the news where the same thing happened in a produce wholesale warehouse when ethylene (sic) gas is used to ripen bananas.  Like CO2, that gas is also a naturally occurring gas that is helpful in the proper settings ant the prper levels, but very dangerous or even fatal at elevated levels.

Have I made my point or do I need to go on?

Not only that, the way you worded your explanation seems to me to contradict your statement that you weren't trying to stir something up.  If you had really been seeking information, then why wouldn't you have done just like most people do here on the forum and *ask for a source or explanation?

Sir, in my humble opinion, you need to apply the same standards to your own posts as you want to inconsistently apply to other people's posts.

Maybe you need to ask yourself, why someone took the time to create derogatory user ids her on the forum that seem to be a statement about your personality.

I have decided along time ago to just agree to disagree with you and let things ride, but you don't seem willing to do the same.

I RESPECT EVERY MODERATOR'S POSITION, AUTHORITY AND WILLINGNESS TO DO A THANKLESS JOB, BUT THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH WHETHER YOU ARE A MOD OR JUST A MEMBER.

Respectfully, great smoking to you and every other member and guest!*


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 14, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> Maybe you need to ask yourself, why someone took the time to create derogatory user ids her on the forum that seem to be a statement about your personality.



What does that mean?  It makes no sense.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 14, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> Maybe you need to ask yourself, why someone took the time to create derogatory user ids her on the forum that seem to be a statement about your personality.


 
I think this comment is seriously out of order.

What instantly comes to mind is that the name you are talking about was made *05-12-2008* 

You joined *06-02-2009* 

How would you know the name even existed?

Unless you already knew.

eace:


----------



## DonJones (Jan 14, 2010)

HIE,

Because before I even knew Hick was a mod, I sent him some friendly PMs and noticed what showed up in the possible members list when I typed his name "Hick"  into the address box.  That sir is how I know about the names.


 Deleted by DonJones after rereading.

But the difference is I admitted to the problem and quickly tried unsuccessfully_edited to correct error between trying to correct the problem and succeeding by DonJones_ corrected it rather than get smart about it or shining it off, didn't I.  Incidentally, before you even start, my reply was an explanation of why it happened not an excuse.  I still don't understand why when I type the same identical URL , without the HTTP stuff, into 2 different posts here on the forum, one will turn live and the other one won't.  I can see that I'm going to have to edit any posts that contain a site address AFTER they are posted to watch for that and correct it immediately, not when someone finally notices it and lets me know about it so I can correct it.   But it is better to know about it and fix it later than never, so thank you for bringing it to my attention.

If you find any other errors like that, please PM me so that I can learn of them immediately instead of stumbling across a post in at thread that I haven't posted on or reviewed in months.  Thanks for helping me find and correct errors like that.  I usually have to spell check my posts and/or edit them several times to make them intelligible to myself and I wrote them.  If I can't understand what I wrote, then I sure don't think the readers can either.

THG,

I don't know if having caught my spelling erro in the one line that you mentioned would have made it clearer or not, but HER should have been "here on the forum".

The meaning was supposed to be, it took someone who was highly upset with hick's personality to take the time to create a meaningless member id that I would have figured would immediately be banned just to call Hick names every time they posted under it.

And as HIE pointed to, it happened around a year before I even knew this forum existed.

Also , since you and HIE have chosen to take this discussion away from the original topic and turn it into a discussion of the appropriateness of MY posts and ignore the issue of Hicks posts, maybe you as a moderator can explain to us members why it is okay to post "badassed" and its other tenses but it is inappropriate to misuse the same biblical term for a male donkey in other phrases like "smartxxx" or "halfxxxxx".  Both of those slang terms were in general use and acceptance long before "badass" was.  This is NOT an attempt to do anything except understand some of the strange rules here on the forum so that we can try to keep from violating them.

THG, If you want t discuss this issue any further, please PM me so that we can let the members read information that is applicable to the topic of the thread.

Great smoking everyone, and I'm sorry that I care too much to shut up and let people run on about potentially deadly practices without making sure that the readers understand the dangers and then can make informed decisions on whether or not to do it.  I would rather offend someone every time I post a caution than sit back and assume that all of the readers know the dangers and let some one kill or injure themselves or someone else.

*If that is unacceptable or inappropriate, then tell me so plainly and bluntly and I will be history because I do NOT belong on a forum where the reader's safety is of the utmost priority and well above political correctness.*

Great smoking everyone and may this forum continue to provide good accurate and SAFE information, with or without me..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 14, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> The meaning was supposed to be, it took someone who was highly upset with hick's personality to take the time to create a meaningless member id that I would have figured would immediately be banned just to call Hick names every time they posted under it.



No, it didn't take someone who was highly upset.  It took someone who was infantile, immature, and malicious.  Every mod has had this happen.  Saying that it reflects on Hick's personality is totally uncalled for on your part.

There is no problem with pointing out hazardous conditions _*if things are truly hazardous.*_  Baking soda and vinegar isn't going to kill anyone.


----------



## DonJones (Jan 14, 2010)

THG, perhaps you need to reread the thread.  MY post was not about baking soda and vinegar -- It was about CO2 use in general and didn't even mention baking soda or vinegar.

Your description of the person who made the id(s) is very accurate but the fact remains that some thing he did had to upset them or they wouldn't have picked him out. 

I asked to to make this a private message discussion because it no longer has any thing to do with the original topic.  Now I'm just going to be blunt about it -- I'm through with this discussion.  I'm not going to waste the server space nor the reader's time with something that is NOT a public matter.

I mean NO disrespect towards you or even Hick.  As I have said over and over again, the mods have a thankless job that you couldn't pay me enough to do.  However, this is not about me and a moderator, but about Hick's using the same or worse personal attacks towards me in the public forum and that is okay.

Great smoking.

PS:

I'm still waiting for an explanation of the difference between the forms of "badassed" and other slang terms using the same root word of a male donkey -- I seriously and sincerely do not understand it and want to understand the rational so that MAYBE I'll manage to avoid violating some other similar rule.


----------



## DonJones (Jan 14, 2010)

HIE,

Please accept my apology for the inappropriate comment and factual error in my earlier post to you about the live links. It had nothing to do with anything.  Please read my latest post in the thread where the links were posted.

Again, I apologize for reacting without any real relationship between the issues.  It was childish and inappropriate.

Great smoking.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 16, 2010)

WOW what a thread
 :holysheep: :confused2::huh::bolt:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 17, 2010)

Don you were certainly proud of the rep system when you became a "senior member"  proud enough to re-introduce yourself...and your new title in the "introduce yourself" section.  

What is the problem with the rep system now...because you suddenly dropped in reputation, because of your long winded, arrogant, posts?  Now that people give you negative rep because they don't agree with your statements.  Suddenly the system is at fault?  If my Rep suddenly dropped I think I would be forced to take a look at myself, and why suddenly my peers had a change of heart.  Could it be that maybe people are seeing through your long rants and seeing what you really are?  An insecure old man, that has just begun to learn, but dearly wishes he knew as much as he would like people to think he knows?  I used to like to read your posts when you were humble enough to admit that you were trying to learn, but somewhere in the last couple of months you graduated from student to master (in your mind)  I for one have spent over 2 decades trying to master the art of growing..I don't feel like I'm there yet...it's funny...no sad, to me that you suddenly feel like you have to act like you know everything in a matter of a few months.  

I guess what I'm trying to say is there is nothing wrong with the MP reputation system...if you are recieving bad rep, maybe you should look a little harder at yourself and the things you are saying to others...it's not hard for those of us that have been growing for a long time to recognize someone who hasn't, but is trying to come across as being experienced.  The main reason I believe that your rep has fallen though is that for awhile there you were certainly quick to treat people like they were somehow below you, and certainly less intelligent than you...it's hard to make friends or even be taken seriousely when you insult people, and thier intelligence.

I am happy to see that you have calmed some on the condescending tone in your manifesto's....unfortunately it took a threat from Hick to get you to open your eyes...I for one am surprised that you made it this long.  The MODS and the rep system are all working perfectly...you seem to be the only one here with a problem with these things.


----------



## DonJones (Jan 19, 2010)

legalize freedom,

What does my dissatisfaction with the rep system have to do with this thread?

By the way, it was *your* rep stats that drew my attention to the weird way the rep system works.  Suddenly it shows that you have *never* been thanked and I know that is wrong because I have thanked you several times myself.  If the rep system works so good, all of a sudden, you know nothing and no one has ever expressed agreement with anything you have posted.  Check the other peoples stats too and see if they make sense to you. 

By the way, according to the stats, my rep is a lot better than yours, but I do not believe that for a minute!  Your experience and knowledge is far superior to mine, but even the best can be mistaken and even the worst can be correct once in a while.  I don't check my rep because I never cared one way or the other.

If you remember, I was being sarcastic when I was discussing the possible nomination towards MVP status, and I was responding to a comment about it made by another member.  *I have never thought I desired any such recognition and will decline it if possible should it be offered.*

And then try to give someone rep and notice that it doesn't ask was it helpful but do you agree or disagree with the post.

Also, I never did pay attention to the rep thing when evaluating advice, but just like my signature suggests, thought about it and if I didn't understand asked for clarification until I did, and then either followed it or not depending upon whether or not it made sense.

Enough.

Great smoking to each of you regardless of whether we agree on everything, somethings or nothing.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 19, 2010)

*DonJones* would you quit the RECTAL VENTRILOQUISM all you do is cry like a spoiled brat. When you first joined you was trying to fit in now all you do is belittle someone or cry about something that means NOTHING. You carry a attitude that around he in person would get you rolled up like a bugger. I am sorry I even told ANYONE about you or your threads, no matter how much it has helped them. 

Everyone on here is trying to help themselfs as they are helping other. You seem to be of the mind set anymore that you know everything. This is far from the truth or even in the right ballpark.


----------



## Hick (Jan 19, 2010)

> If what I or anyone else says makes sense then try it, if it sounds off base then ignore it or investigate it yourself -- but for your own sake ignore the popularity poll they call a reputation system.


I believe I pm'd you about removing this from your signature.


> 14. *You will, if asked by a representative of the Forums, cease posting any content,* and/or links to content, deemed inappropriate by the staff of the Forums.
> 
> 15. The Marijuana Passion Forums are not public domain and membership can be withdrawn by the board owner at any time for any reason. *The moderators reserve the right to refuse or delete any message for any reason.*


 Is there a problem?
As I have said, the rep system is working exactly as it is suppose to.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 19, 2010)

Don I honestly don't know, or care how the rep system works.  I do know that I recieve posotive rep comments from other members pretty regularly, also I get PM's of thanks, and some people just say it in the thread, as you yourself have.  I do know that with my rep it says I have 115,844 points.  But I couldn't tell you what that means...nor do I really care.  I'm here to learn new things, and share what I know with others so that we can all grow good herb.  Thats it, it's not a popularity contest to me.  If I offer my experience, one can choose to follow it or ignore...it doesn't effect my grow at all. 

My thing with you personally is your crappy attitude towards everything at this site.  If your that unhappy with things here, go find a site for disgruntled old men, that all want to be smarter than each other.  I can't stand that you belittle people here who are trying to learn, when you yourself have about equal experience as the people you are condeming.  When you publicly attack people like OHC...who by the way I happen to like, I take offence to that.  You see she is trying to learn something here, she's haveing some success, but she does not suddenly start acting like she is an ACE grower.  You harvested a few plants, and suddenly you talk to everyone as though they are below you.  

Again if you don't like the way things are here...do us all a favor and leave.  If you insist on staying, how about trying to remain humble, and remember that we are all walking the same line here.  Treat people curtiousely, and quit complaining about every little thing that you don't agree with.  

Trust me, I have better things to do than to mess with you, but I just can't stand your whinning, and condescending attitude towards people, who are simply trying to learn how to grow good weed.


----------

